# Best wax for light blue car??



## alan2010 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey all, 
can anyone recommend a good qaulity wax for a light blue car. The colour is actually called silver lake.

See pic below.

Thanks is advance 

Alan


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

A sealant BlackFire Wet Diamond.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

collys 476 or 845 if you want a liquid wax. they both do everything a wax should. 

depends on your budget really.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Megs 16, collys 476 or any of the collys stuff. All very durable, but it depends how much you want to spend, these are mostly under 20 quid (don't really see the point in spending more). I've just got the Megs 16 for 12 quid delivered.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Dodo SN if you want to £60+

Dodo Blue velvet pro £47 +

OCW if you want as liquid wax £14 ish 

Glasur or BOS if you want do £100+


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Have you got a budget?, cos i can see where this is going.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

pete5570 said:


> Have you got a budget?, cos i can see where this is going.


nah, nobodys said prep yet.......................doh:devil:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Serious said:


> nah, nobodys said prep yet.......................doh:devil:


:lol:


----------



## alan2010 (Apr 12, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> Have you got a budget?, cos i can see where this is going.


Yeah ..should have said max £30.00. I am willing to bet half of these expensive wax's in the £100s maybe in the £1000's , are not as good value as some of the cheaper waxes??

Just a few weeks back on a other forum, there was talk about a £40 HDMI leads been the dogs ********. Just a few weeks later , the boffins done tests and found the Tesco HDMI lead was just as good, £6.99) and in fact, there was not a great deal of diffrence if any between a really high end lead just under £100 and the cheap tesco lead. I do wonder sometimes are we "suckerd" in to paying for over priced goods which are basicaly really bad value??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd suggest Collinite 845 for a great level of protection, ease of use, and a nice wetness to the finish. It's about £15


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Spend your money getting the prep right and then any wax will look good.

I'll give megs 16# a shout as I always seem to do :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,

My Alfa 147 is Gabbiano Blue and Dodo Juice Hard Candy applied by hand is first rate, see this thread;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=183000


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

alan2010 said:


> Yeah ..should have said max £30.00. I am willing to bet half of these expensive wax's in the £100s maybe in the £1000's , are not as good value as some of the cheaper waxes??
> 
> Just a few weeks back on a other forum, there was talk about a £40 HDMI leads been the dogs ********. Just a few weeks later , the boffins done tests and found the Tesco HDMI lead was just as good, £6.99) and in fact, there was not a great deal of diffrence if any between a really high end lead just under £100 and the cheap tesco lead. I do wonder sometimes are we "suckerd" in to paying for over priced goods which are basicaly really bad value??


In that case try

FK1000p Or FK2685 pink £18 ish 
Petes 53 or Colli 915 £25 ish

Nattys Blue or CG xxx £14 ish

:thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

You could even get Ag HD wax for under 30 quid from amazon. But to be honest all the waxes mentioned on here are more than up to the job. Just tried Megs 16 on my escort bonnet today (silver), looks very slick and was a breeze to use, Gonna see how it fairs over the next few weeks then the Jags gonna get the full works!


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a similar coloured car and use Megs #16. Its all the wax you'll need amazing value. Whole car waxed and buffed in less than 1hr and that included standing back and admiring my handy work:thumb:


----------



## WR1 Shane (Mar 22, 2010)

I've got a light blue car and found Blue Velvet gave a lovely wet look, better than Supernatural even and it's exactly £30


----------



## J.T (May 6, 2006)

I used blue velvet also on my girlfreinds ka which is a light blue and it looks lovely , make sure you prepare it right otherwise its pointless


----------

